# e39 HiFi vs DSP MID



## SiGmA_X (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have never adapted to WDS diagrams and I would love a simple answer!

I have HiFi in my 99 528iT. I have a DSP MID that I forgot to take a picture of before scrapping my loaded parts car shell. Can I plug the DSP MID into my HiFi wiring harness?

Thanks guys!


----------

